# FET#1 with low quality blastocysts?



## wiki (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi everyone

I just had my first unsuccessful IVF. I had one *3BB *blastocyst for that.
And we have 5 frozen embryos but I don't think they are good quality. We got 2 x day 5 *3CC*'s and day 6: *4CB, 4BA, 4CC*.

I feel the consultant is giving me as little as possible info to avoid stress and said all my embryos were "good". But I think they are all "fair" or not that good. Some clinics don't even freeze blastocysts below a 3BB.

*So, my question is, do you think I should ask them to transfer 2 since the quality is not great? *And also because FET is usually not as successful as fresh cycles? The consultant is really against a double transfer to get their multiple pregnancies down and obviously also because of the risks. 
And as far as I understand, day 5 blasts are better than day 6 blasts. Does that mean the day 5 *3CC* is better than the day 6 *4BA*? ??

Honest opinions please.

I can't really understand why the quality was so low. My consultant kept saying how "young" I am. I am 33 and my AMH was 22 a year ago. DH's sperm didn't do very well at all on egg retrieval day, they did not give us numbers (probably to avoid us being upset), but the embryologist basically said they were hardly moving, just sitting there and if they did conventional ivf, then we would probably get zero fertilised. So, we had icsi. The consultant had me on a very low dose of gonal-f. I started on 150 for 3 days, then 125, 75, 75, 25, 25, 50, 25, 25. I had scans and blood tests almost every day. But I was really worried that such low doses would effect the development/quality of eggs.

This is my first post in fertilityfriends. I hope this is in the right place!!


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi wiki,

Firstly welcome to FF   hope you find the support you need on here.

I would advise you to do what you feel is right for you, give yourself some time to think and get over your BFN and think with a clear mind. I will tell you my situation and what my clinic have said to me about it in the hope it may help you a little...

I had a day 5 5ba blast transferred for my last cycle, the outcome was unfortunately BFN despite a great embryo and everything going right. I have 2 day 6 3bb blasts frozen and plan to use them both in the next few months. They have a 60% survival rate. The statistics for success are lower (mainly due to embryos not surviving the thaw, once you get passed that the statistics are almost identical) but as my nurse said my embryos are there, I may as well use them. She said in the end the statistics don't mean much to you as you will ultimately fall into 1 of 2 categories - those who it works for and those who it doesn't, there will always be a chance you could be either...this made sense to me. She said as long as you have done everything you can and stayed healthy and looked after yourself there is not much more that can be done. There are people who have success with technically not great embryos and those who fail with great embryos, as I did. They did say the embryos must be good as the wouldn't have frozen them, i know 3bb is the lowest they freeze but I am trying not to get hung up on it. Plus with FET your body has had chance to settle from all the stimms, with some people this makes all the difference. It's the roll of the dice Hun, I hope whatever you decide works out for you.

Xxx


----------

